# plastic bumber scratch (non painted scuff)



## joe-666 (Aug 26, 2007)

had a little scuff in the car park, of which has made a graze in the funny sort of underside of the vw golf bumber.... any way to sort of fill it or something, its not a smooth surface almost like a leather texture plastic :-(


----------



## BenW (Jan 14, 2007)

I've heard that hot air guns sort these out. The ones at you get in a DIY store, look a bit like hair dryers. I did however try it on my bumper with a really old gun and had no sucess, might have been too cool though


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Some time ago i did try one of those bumper repair kits from halfrauds with the gel and retexturiser (sp?) with good success as i was curious. Should do the job for you :thumb:


----------

